# steroid homobrassinolide found in the mustard plant!



## ExLe (Oct 7, 2011)

Mustard, not spinach, will make fitness fanatics look like Popeye | Mail Online


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 7, 2011)

ExLe, please delete this post. As soon as you delete it, less people will know about it, and we can isolate this stuff and sell it as an oral steroid! I'll split the profits 50/50 with ya


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 7, 2011)

nice find


----------



## ExLe (Oct 7, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> ExLe, please delete this post. As soon as you delete it, less people will know about it, and we can isolate this stuff and sell it as an oral steroid! I'll split the profits 50/50 with ya


 



I was thinking the same thing... Or the good people at Heinz are already on this... Time to invest in some stock...











*HNZ 50.36 at close...*


----------



## GT 500 (Oct 8, 2011)

good to know


----------

